# My random Melbourne photos



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are some photos i took lately around my city. I am looking for a new camera, any suggestions?


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

I love this pic.On the same picture, Neo gothic architecture, next to the striking architecture of federation Square which is just behind an Art Nouveau Bridge... all of that dominating by modern glass skyscrapers...This is just amazing. 
Melbourne's cityscape is unique !


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Great looking city. Some aspects of it look American, some Canadian but mostly it looks Australian.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Can I ask for more...you know...Melbourne is never enough!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I want more too!  Wonderful city ... best looking city in Australia imo! :cheers1:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like Toronto, Chicago, Seattle and Montreal had a baby.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More photos taken by me


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I wander if one day the city government could place the trams air cables beneath the streets...It would be perfect!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Melbourne is flawless, apart from the suburban sprawl.
It's easily my fav city in Australia.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I went out yesterday but i forgot my camera at home so i took some photos with my phone


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos of Melbourne are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

An abandoned building in the city center, i wish they would do something with it hno:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

MY FAVORITE CITY IN THE WOLRD.....I´M SAVING SOME MONEY TO GO THERE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

hot hot hot hot. WOW.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I simply love this city, I cant wait to go back.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

For some reason it is impossible not to love Melbourne...


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I took this picture from my balcony in my previous apartment


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great! Gorgeous! Delicious! Lovely! Marvelous! Wonderful and etc!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing :drool:

All that trees in the streets surrounded by the big building looks amazing! And a tennis court on the top of a building it´s always awesome


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I only took a couple of pics today as the weather wasn't nice


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I went out to take more photos today


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some more photos from yesterday and today


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

thats actually probably the best photography from eureka i've seen...what kind of camera were you using. very colourful


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

spiralout said:


> thats actually probably the best photography from eureka i've seen...what kind of camera were you using. very colourful


Panasonic Lumix lx3


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

..


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

beautiful pics, the colors were a little strong though

cheers


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

way too much contrast.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics mate!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cristovão471 said:


> way too much contrast.


Sometimes it's nice to enhance the colors a bit


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> Sometimes it's nice to enhance the colors a bit


To be honest, it just looks overexposed.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Took a couple of photos today while i was walking


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^

You didn't walk very far.......  :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos, hellospank


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful pictures of a nice city


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

A few more pics i took during the last few days


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Today


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

From today:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some nice expensive houses right in the downtown core


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Melbourne hellospank


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow .


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

From today


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Hello Spank, i would love to see Melbourne pics Á LA NEW YORK, within the city itself, at street level, with billboards and people walking, with old buildings and new buildings, Southbank, Docklands etc.

nice pics dude.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

From today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice photos from Melbourne kay:


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

superb photos there, more dude!!!!

cheers


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

*My home :yes:*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Having just looked through the entire thread I now realise how beautiful Melbourne is. I especially like the older buildings like Flinders Street Station and the grand looking ones in the city centre. I do find some of the modern taller skyscrapers lack a bit of soul but an amazing city without a doubt!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Last night


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Love those twilight pictures!


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

gorgeous... it's like a dream...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last photos are gorgeous


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

From today:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, Melbourne looks fantastic. I have to go there one day!


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like paradise


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great architectural mixture! From European style to the American style, from grande old buildings to modernist pearls.

Amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Awesome pics on the edge of the Yarra looking Southbank, you've made it again Hellospank

btw, would love to see the famous lanes of Melbourne if possible

Cheers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Melbourne is really a fantastic, very nice city...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

jpsolarized said:


> Awesome pics on the edge of the Yarra looking Southbank, you've made it again Hellospank
> 
> btw, would love to see the famous lanes of Melbourne if possible
> 
> Cheers


I think i will do them in winter when there is not many people around and the weather is nice and cold


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yesterday i played the tourist and went on a great ocean road day tour (a couple of hours aways from Melbourne) and saw lots of nice sights


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

there are some great photos in this thread hellospank. However I'd probably delete post 102 as they detract a little from your great thread:cheers:


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

the very last picture is outerwordly, great shot there hellospank

:cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

A couple of more photos from my day trip


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More photos from today:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I must say the beach photos remind me the portuguese coast


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some Photos I took last Sunday


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Great building!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

From today


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More from today:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

and some more


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Those buildings :drool::drool:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I went out again today and I took more photos


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Australia is a world apart. Matrix maybe. :lol:


----------

